# Anybody going this weekend



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I really enjoy fall season with warm afternoons and not having to get up 3 hours before day light. I usually try to get one with my crossbow while deer hunting. two years ago I had one gobbling like it was a spring morning. good luck to you if you get a chance to go.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Definetjy going ! Got a flock of 9 toms that keep crossing the same Rd same spot almost same time every day, going to meet them on the first flat! At least that's the plan!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

hope they are not headed to someone's deer feeder...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll be out trying to " smoke one " with my M/Loader this W/E but I normally have my best luck after most of the leaves start to drop, seems they get a little more vocal later in the season.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

They've been walking thru my yard quite a bit the last 2 months. I took this picture thru my kitchen window a few days ago about noon. There were eight of them but I only saw one with a beard.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

[QUOTE="meats52, post: 2233826, member: 54098"). There were eight of them but I only saw one with a beard.
View attachment 220764
[/QUOTE]
Those young birds and hens are very tasty. I won't necessarily need too see a Beard  
Good luck and Good Hunting


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow that could be! It's on public that surrounds a section of private that normally is quiet but there's been people action over there lately. .might have to set up on side of street there coming from, pine ridge below hay field.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm working on a jobsite in Harrison Co. and so far everyday for the last 3wks we've had a flock of 15 show up 100yrd away from us. Man that's a kick in the pants not being able to take advantage.


----------

